# New to the BMW x5 diesel vehicle



## Toyotactrd (Feb 26, 2021)

Im purchasing a 2010 x5 xdrive 35d diesel SUV and this is my first diesel vehicle i own. Is there anything i need to know for an everyday driving family car? People keep telling me to be careful with the turbos and to let the vehicle idle after arriving to allow them to cool off


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There is a BMW diesel fans’ subforum here.


----------

